# Green Line Spalt???



## rdnkmedic (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not kidding, it's green. I'm sure somebody has seen this before, but I haven't. Just wanted to share. The three blanks on the left have green line spalt. One on the right is black. The weird thing is, they all came from the same piece of wood. This is Box Elder that I cut into pen blanks today. I hope the color shows up in the photos. Anybody seen this before?



 
This piece has green and black in the same blank.



 
Close up of the same blank. I cut about 10 blanks from this chunk of wood and these are the only three with the green coloring.



 
Different side of the same blank. Just thought it was interesting and wanted to share. It has now been about 4 or 5 hours since I cut them and the color hasn't changed. I thought maybe it would change colors once the air hit it. Still nice pretty green spalt. I can only assume some other organism causes the different colors. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

Some species spalt can be green and BE is one of them. I see it frequently in mine. Sometimes I will mill a extremely intense pigmented log and it will have not just red but crimson, gold, green, and even yellow colors and none of it is even spalt. 

Those are very pretty I would keep those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe it is a maple thing- I see it in BLM also.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool stuff

I've seen pink, green, blue, orange, and black spalting in silver maple... We don't have much boxelder around here.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2014)

DKMD said:


> We don't have much boxelder around here.



I bet you have plenty of it in patches and stands. But it doesn't flourish on the plains mostly on riverbanks, marshes, and flood plains. I bet you dollars to doughnuts you have plenty of it in your area. Whether it's flamed or not is a whole different matter but acer negundo is one of the most prolific species on the whole planet and is found on every continent except antarctica . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 9, 2014)

I see alot of green line spalt in hackberry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the insight. I have not processed enough wood to see this first hand. I was amazed. I'm sure there are others here that haven't seen it as well. The green really jumped out at me when I was cutting. I thought maybe I had found something unique. Thought I was going to be rich. And famous. And have a new spalt named after me. 

"This ladies and gentlemen is what is known as rdnkmedicspalt. It was discovered in 2014 in Georgia."

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you really want to have a fungus carry your name?

'What happened to Earl?'

'He got the Kevin fungus on his undercarriage, and now that whole area looks like a Ken doll'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 10, 2014)

Whatever makes me rich and famous. I've seen people with worse things on their undercarriage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 11, 2014)

I had milled some spalted elm last year that was frog green. Awesome thick patches of green goodness!! That is the only time I have ever seen it like that other than what Kevin had said about FBE.


----------

